# beachcomber = ρακοσυλλέκτης των ακτών, "(μ)πιτσικόμης"



## nickel (Sep 18, 2009)

Στο αμετάφραστο στα ελληνικά ναυτικό και αυτοβιογραφικό μυθιστόρημα _Omoo_ του Χέρμαν Μέλβιλ εμφανίζεται (σχεδόν για πρώτη φορά) ο όρος *beachcomber*, για τον οποίο θα βρείτε πολλά στη Wikipedia, μέχρι και αναφορά στον όρο των Ελλήνων ναυτικών:
In Uruguay, the term has been naturalized into the Spanish form _Bichicóme_, and refers to poor or lower-class people. The Spanish form also draws on the similarities to the Spanish _bicho_ (small animal) and _comer_ (eat). Similarly, the term has entered the Greek slang through sailors, the word "pitsikómis" (πιτσικόμης).​
Για την ελληνική χρήση θα αντιγράψω από αυτή τη σελίδα μπλογκ το παρακάτω απολαυστικό σημείωμα (κάποιου χρήστη με το ψευδώνυμο «καλοπροαίρετος», τον οποίο πολύ θα ήθελα να φέρω σέρνοντας εδώ):

Οι ναυτικοί έχουν τη συνήθεια να υιοθετούν, συχνά παρεφθαρμένη, την αγγλική ονομασία κάποιου όρου της εργασίας τους αντί να χρησιμοποιούν την επίσημη ελληνική. (Αυτό δεν είναι, ασφαλώς, γνώρισμα μόνο των ναυτικών· δεν ξέρω πολλούς που να λένε σύμπυκνος δίσκος αντί σιντί, τεμαχιόγριφος αντί παζλ, χρωστική μολυβδίδα ψιμυθίωσης αντί κραγιόν, επιγονάτιος υπολογιστής αντί λάπτοπ — πλην εμού, βεβαίως βεβαίως :-D) Έτσι, λένε καπετάνιος (captain) αντί πλοίαρχος, φινιστρίνι (finestrini, πληθ. του finestrino, που θεωρήθηκε ουδέτερο ενικού, παρόμοια περίπτωση με τον παπαράτσι, που κανονικά κάνει παπαράτσο στον ενικό) αντί παραφωτίδα, βίντσι (winch) αντί βαρούλκο, κρένι (crane) αντί περιστρεφόμενος γερανός, στόρια (stores) αντί εφόδια, και βέβαια, όταν μιλάνε για πιλότο (pilot), δεν εννοούν τον κυβερνήτη αεροσκάφους, αλλά τον πλοηγό, δηλαδή τον κυβερνήτη πλοηγίδας, γνωστότερης ως πιλοτίνας. Μερικές ακόμα παραφθορές, βαρύτερες αυτές: στόκολο (stokehold) είναι το λεβητοστάσιο, ιβιλάι (heaving line) το λεπτό σκοινί που πετούν για να δέσουν τους κάβους —εύγλωττος ο ιδιωματισμός «Έμεινε με το ιβιλάι στο χέρι»—, βατσιμάνης (watchman) ο φύλακας παροπλισμένου πλοίου —γνωστό το βιβλίο του Ζαν-Κλωντ Ιζζό «Οι βατσιμάνηδες της Μασσαλίας»—, ντουκουμάνης (donkey man) ο επικεφαλής της μηχανής —donkey είναι η μηχανή για τις βοηθητικές εργασίες—, και πάει λέγοντας. *Και για να φτάσω κάποτε και στον πιτσικόμη, πρόκειται για παραφθορά του beachcomber, που σημαίνει κάποιος που «χτενίζει την παραλία», συλλέγει αντικείμενα που εκβράζονται από ναυάγια ή αβαρίες και αποζεί από την πώλησή τους. Πολύ γουστόζικο είναι και το περιεκτικό ουσιαστικό πιτσικομαρία, κατά το πιτσιρικαρία, μπασκλασαρία, κουμανταρία... όχι, άσχετο αυτό το τελευταίο. Σήμερα, πιτσικόμης σημαίνει κάτι σαν τυχοδιώκτης, μικροκατεργαράκος, άνθρωπος που κάνει δουλειές του ποδαριού, ομιχλοπώλης* —σαν τη σκορδόπιστη στο «Κάνε πως μ’ αγαπάς» από «Τα δήθεν» (1979) των Ξυδάκη–Ρασούλη με τον Νίκο «Λοξή Φάλαγγα» Παπάζογλου, πρωτεργάτη του ροκ συγκροτήματος «Μακεδονομάχοι», έκανε ένα φεγγάρι και τραγουδιστής στους Ολύμπιανς πριν μισόν αιώνα, να, εκεί που λέει «Εγώ σου λέω σ’ αγαπώ / κι εσύ πουλάς ομίχλη, / μπαίνεις στο γκρι σου Ντεσεβώ (Ελισσαίε, πού χάθηκες;) / και παριστάς την Κίρκη».​
Η αγγλική λέξη διατηρεί τη σημασία του ρακοσυλλέκτη των ακτών, αλλά στα ελληνικά βλέπουμε ότι σημαίνει μάλλον «τυχοδιώκτης» και «αεριτζής» (από τις πιο αρνητικές χρήσεις του αγγλικού, ίσως), εδώ σε κείμενο του Ριζοσπάστη:
Έτσι, παραδίδει σε εφοπλιστές και κάθε είδους αετονύχηδες επιχειρηματίες και «πιτσικόμηδες» της Ακτής Μιαούλη τη ναυτική επαγγελματική κατάρτιση, που σημαίνει, εκτός όλων των άλλων, ότι θα πωλούνται και πτυχία με το κιλό!​
Και ένα μικρό LOL στην όλη υπόθεση (in-joke):
http://archive.enet.gr/online/online_fpage_text/dt=11.01.2007,id=86623412


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 18, 2009)

Διάολε, τελικά --έστω και σε μικρή κλίμακα-- είμαι και πίτσι-κόμης.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Διάολε, τελικά --έστω και σε μικρή κλίμακα-- είμαι και πίτσι-κόμης.


 
Εκτός από _*πίτσι-πίτσι κόμης* ;)_, όποτε γράφετε εδώ, τολμώ να υποθέσω ότι εννοείτε, κύριε Κόμη! Και εκλιπαρώ τη συγγνώμη σας δια το θράσος να σας απευθύνω τον λόγο χωρίς να έχουμε συστηθεί επισήμως...


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2009)

Πολύ ωραία, ο Σαραντάκος είχε γράψει τα ίδια στο μπλογκ του.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/09/16/aodo/#comment-10250
Και για τον Ριζοσπάστη και του καλοπροαίρετου. Μόνο ο Μιχαηλίδης τού γλίτωσε.

(Εγώ πάλι φοβάμαι μη χάσω τη χαίτη μου και μείνω με πιτσικόμη.)


----------



## P_Melas (Oct 20, 2020)

nickel said:


> Στο αμετάφραστο στα ελληνικά ναυτικό και αυτοβιογραφικό μυθιστόρημα _Omoo_ του Χέρμαν Μέλβιλ εμφανίζεται (σχεδόν για πρώτη φορά) ο όρος *beachcomber*, για τον οποίο θα βρείτε πολλά στη Wikipedia, μέχρι και αναφορά στον όρο των Ελλήνων ναυτικών:
> In Uruguay, the term has been naturalized into the Spanish form _Bichicóme_, and refers to poor or lower-class people. The Spanish form also draws on the similarities to the Spanish _bicho_ (small animal) and _comer_ (eat). Similarly, the term has entered the Greek slang through sailors, the word "pitsikómis" (πιτσικόμης).​
> Για την ελληνική χρήση θα αντιγράψω από αυτή τη σελίδα μπλογκ το παρακάτω απολαυστικό σημείωμα (κάποιου χρήστη με το ψευδώνυμο «καλοπροαίρετος», τον οποίο πολύ θα ήθελα να φέρω σέρνοντας εδώ):
> 
> ...



Καλημέρα κι από μένα και πάλι (ύστερα από πολύ καιρό).

Επειδή βρίσκομαι στα τελειώματα ενός "πονήματος", που έχει αυτοβιογραφικό, λαογραφικό (και ευρύτερο κοινωνικό) χαρακτήρα (και περιεχόμενο) και επειδή κάπου μέσα στο κείμενό του υπάρχει η λέξη του νήματος, πρέπει να καταθέσω τα εξής:
1. Η λέξη συναντάται στο καθημερινό λεξιλόγιο των ναυτικών (ή - καλύτερα - των ναυτεργατών) και ως *μπιτσικόμης*. Και είναι μάλλον συνηθέστερη αυτή η μορφή, αφού η παραφθορά του αγγλικού beach comber ξεκινάει από το "*b*".
2. Από πολύ παλιά, από τότε που μπήκα στο εν λόγω επάγγελμα (μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60 - ναι, κι εγώ ναυτεργάτης είμαι), με είχε απασχολήσει κατά καιρούς η προέλευση αυτών των παραφθαρμένων ξενικών όρων, που κυριαρχούσαν στο λεξιλόγιό μας. Προσπαθούσα να εντοπίσω τη ρίζα τους ανατρέχοντας στους αντίστοιχους ξένους όρους (ή λέξεις), είτε αυτοί ήταν αγγλικοί είτε άλλης γλώσσας. Ο συγκεκριμένος όρος έχει, κατά τους παλιούς ναυτικούς, και άλλη παρεμφερή προέλευση. Προέρχεται από τις λέξεις beach comer (και όχι comber). Σημαίνει, δηλαδή, αυτός που επισκέπτεται [συχνά] την παραλία (το λιμάνι), ένας ξεπεσμένος ναυτικός, που επιδιώκει να βρει ξανά δουλειά σε καράβι, ή επιδιώκει να επιβιώσει κάνοντας κάποια "δουλειά του ποδαριού", που σχετίζεται με το λιμάνι, ή κάνει αυτό που περιγράφει το παραπάνω κείμενο, δηλαδή ρακοσυλλέκτης ή γενικότερα, συλλέκτης άχρηστων υλικών.
3. Οι περισσότεροι παλιοί συνάδελφοι έτσι εξηγούσαν την προέλευση του όρου. Ρωτώντας αγγλόφωνους πολίτες σε χώρες όπως η Μ. Βρετανία ή οι ΗΠΑ, οι περισσότεροι επιβεβαίωσαν τον παραπάνω όρο, μιλώντας καθαρά για beach comers και όχι για beach combers.
4. Ωστόσο, δεν είμαι σε θέση να απορρίψω ασυζητητί το εναλλακτικό beach comber, απλά γιατί εννοιολογικά δεν είναι αδόκιμο. Όμως, πέραν της αναφοράς του παραπάνω αναφερθέντος αυτοβιογραφικού μυθιστορήματος, δεν έχω συναντήσει αλλού το συγκεκριμένο εναλλακτικό.
5. Στις σημειώσεις του "πονήματός" μου, πάντως, αναφέρω και τις δύο εκδοχές της προέλευσης του όρου.

Καλή συνέχεια.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 20, 2020)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση ο μπιτσικόμης/πιτσικόμης, καθώς και οι παρατηρήσεις σου. 

Δεν τη γνώριζα τη λέξη ούτε τη βλέπω λημματογραφημένη σε κάποιο χαρτώο λεξικό, γενικό ή ειδικό. Πώς και διέφυγε τη λεξικογράφηση άραγε, εφόσον φαίνεται να συνηθιζόταν –ή και να λέγεται κάπως ακόμα τώρα;

Ως προς την ελληνική απόδοση/εκδοχή, θα προτιμούσα το «μπιτσικόμης» (που διασώζει χωρίς άλλη φύρα το «b» του beach), ενώ ως προς το δίλημμα beach comber/ beach comer, θα ψήφιζα το δεύτερο, καθώς μου φαίνεται επιπλέον ότι μας οδηγεί και ομαλότερα στην ελληνική γραφή «-κόμης» («comer»). Επιπλέον, υπό την εκδοχή του «comber», δεν θα πηγαίναμε ελληνιστί σε έναν σχηματισμό «μπιτσικόμπη»; Πολύ ισχυρό το βλέπω αυτό το «μπ» για να συρρικνωθεί σε «μ», σε αυτή την περίπτωση

Μου άρεσε και αυτό από το 1848:
https://books.google.gr/books?id=P-...EwBnoECAcQAg#v=onepage&q=beach comers&f=false


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 20, 2020)

Ενδιαφέρον επίσης είναι ότι ο Καββαδίας χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη «μπιτσκόμπερ», παραπλέοντας σιωπηρά το «μπιτσικόμη/πιτσικόμη». Παράδοξο μου φαίνεται που δεν έκανε χρήση της λαϊκής λέξης :

https://www.vlioras.gr/Philologia/Literature/Poetry/Kavvadias/2005_08_26_Enet_Agapo.htm

https://kapetanisses.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post_5356.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2020)

Καλημέρα. Πράγματι, δεν είναι λίγα τα ευρήματα για *μπιτσικόμης – μπιτσικόμη – μπιτσικόμηδες*.

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q="μπιτσικόμης"+OR+"μπιτσικόμη"+OR+"μπιτσικόμηδες"

Θα ήθελα ωστόσο να αμφισβητήσω τη σχέση με «beach comer», το οποίο μόνο σαν ορθογραφικό λάθος το βρίσκω και όχι σαν μέρος έγκυρης ετυμολογικής θεωρίας. Η λέξη σε γραπτά κείμενα χρονολογείται από τα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα περίπου. Να ένα παράδειγμα από το γνωστό _Typee_ του Μέλβιλ:

With his liberal views, he is apparently considered by the good people of Pittsfield as little better than a cannibal or a ‘beach-comber.’
https://www.gutenberg.org/files/1900/1900-h/1900-h.htm

Στη Wikipedia βρίσκουμε εκτενή περιγραφή της ιστορικής χρήσης του όρου:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beachcombing#Historical_usage

Ας λάβουμε υπόψη ότι προϋπάρχει η διαφορά στην προφορά: comb /κόουμ/, come /καμ/. Μόνο μη αγγλόφωνοι είναι πιθανό να τα μπερδέψουν.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 21, 2020)

Πάντως και το «beachcomer» δεν υπολείπεται σε ιστορικότητα ανευρέσεων (και μάλιστα και προ του μελβίλλειου beachcomber)

1)“Report: Together with the Minutes of Evidence, Appendix, and “ (1844)
Will you state whether you know any thing about who Wynen is, whose deposition has been put into your hands?—He is one of the beach comers, who go whaling in the summer season, and live with the Maori women the other time.


2)«Forty Years at Sea: or, a narrative of the adventures of W. Nevens» (1847) (έδωσα λινκ παραπάνω)

3)E.H. Lamont, “Wild Life Among the Pacific Islanders” (1867)
“BEACH-COMER.”
The king, who had come on board with us for some present in acknowledgment of his hospitality on shore, was on the point of taking his departure, when one of his crew, an Englishman, came aft and begged the captain to take him from the island, as he was living in a miserable state, “a complete slave to this black nigger,” as he most irreverently called the king, “ and in momentary fear of his life.” The captain refused. These “beach-comers,” he said, “were a bad lot, and the first to turn against you, no matter how much they were indebted to your kindness.” 

4)F.T. Bullen , A whaleman’s wife (1902)
Loafing natives or beachcomers of doubtful nationality, skulking around for an opportunity to do mischief by purveying a peculiarly vile brand of fire-water, were sternly warned off the premises of the sailors—told to keep outside a certain area


5)Donahoe’s Magazine (1906)
There was talk of the seven beach - comers come to take the Consul General appointing a new the places of the four deserters and captain , our mate not having sufficient three who died from our forecastle , had navigation to take the ship ...


6)“Memoirs of the Bernice Pauahi Bishop Museum of Polynesian Ethnology and Natural History” (1919)
so named from the introduced iron - pot wrapped around the fruit , which is said to effect in three method of its distillation by the beach - comers of early days what would otherwise have required a week's time day . to become mellow


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2020)

...
Το OED πάντως έχει λήμμα μόνο για beach-combing (και μόνο το beach-comber στα σύνθετα του beach), ενώ δεν αναφέρει πουθενά beach comer:

*ˈbeach-ˌcombing*, vbl. n.

1. Living as, or following the occupation of, a beach-comber (see _beach n. 4_); also, the material found by a beach-comber. 

a 1865 Smyth _Sailor's Word-bk._ (1867) 88 _Beach-combing,_ loafing about a port to filch small things. 
1910 S. Reynolds _Alongshore _iv. xxiii. 257 Our own beachcombings are odds and ends, flotsam and jetsam, to eke out a living. 1918 W. J. Locke _Rough Road_ iv, An old hand who knew the whole thing backwards, from company promoting to beach combing.

2. Mining. Working the sands on a beach for gold, tin, or platinum. 

1900 _Coal & Metal Miners' Pocketbk._ (ed. 6) Gloss.


*beach*, n.
[...]

4. _Comb., chiefly attrib. _[...] *beach-comber*, ‘a long wave rolling in from the ocean’ (Bartlett _Dict. Amer._); also a settler on the islands of the Pacific, living by pearl-fishery, etc., and often by less reputable means (whence _*beach-combing*_ ppl. adj.)

1840 R. H. Dana _Bef. Mast_ (1841) xix. 46/1 In the twinkling of an eye I was transformed from a sailor into a ‘*beach⁓comber’ and a hide-curer. 
1845 E. J. Wakefield _Adv. in N.Z._ I. xi. 339 Idle, drunken, vagabond‥he wanders about without any fixed object, cannot get employed by the whaler or any one else, as it is out of his power to do a day's work; and he is universally known as the ‘beach-comber’. 
1847 _Blackw. Mag._ LXI. 757 A daring Yankee beach-comber. 
1859 A. S. Thomson _Story of N.Z._ I. ii. iii. 297 The Pakeha Maori must not be confounded with the idlers and beach-combers who loitered about Kororareka. 
1880 _Athenæum _18 Dec. 809/2 The white scamps who, as ‘Beach-combers,’ have polluted these Edens and debauched their inhabitants. 
1919 W. S. Maugham _Moon & Sixpence_ xlvii. 206 The corpse of a nameless beach⁓comber would be fished out of the dirty water of the harbour.

1880 J. S. Cooper _Coral Lands _I. xx. 242 The *beach-combing pioneers of the Pacific.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 21, 2020)

Ναι, και σε αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά μόνο αυτός ο τύπος απαντά.

Σε αυτό το παράθεμα από μια αδημοσίευτη διατριβή δεν ξέρω ποιος μιλάει. Αν πάντως είναι λόγια του Μέλβιλλ, έχει ενδιαφέρον το (sic) με το οποίο φιλοδωρείται ο beach comer!

As I was not a ' Beach Comer ' ( sic ) I had overy facility for obtaining a correct and thorough knowledge of their pecullerities and have just finished a vocabulary of their tongue , comprising a ' grammar and a dictionary of about 3000 words .

https://books.google.gr/books?id=Ko...hUKEwjIrYfrz8XsAhXtzoUKHezoBtIQ6AEwAHoECAAQAg

Walter E. Bezanson, "Herman Melville's Clarel" doctoral dissertation at Yale University, 1943


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2020)

Ωραίο, αν και πρέπει να είναι σχόλιο του Bezanson. Η πρωτότυπη επιστολή προς τον Μέλβιλ, εδώ:
https://books.google.gr/books?id=nBeBBc3m4yYC&pg=PA666#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 22, 2020)

Α, να και ένα βιβλίο που λημματογραφεί τον "μπιτσικόμη". 
Ο Π. Σταθόπουλος ("Λόγια της πιάτσας", Ελευθερουδάκης 2018) στο Γλωσσάρι παραθέτει:
μπιτσικόμης: περιστασιακός ακτοφύλακας

Σάμπως δεν μου φαίνεται σόι η αποδιδόμενη σημασία:down:


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2020)

Η συγκεκριμένη έκδοση έχει και τον _βατσιμάνη_ να το παίζει λοστρόμος, οπότε δεν χάνουμε περισσότερο χρόνο.


----------

